# Little help with my cycle choice



## Gman1991 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi guys

First timeever posting on here although ive used the site for information for a while now.

Planning my next cycle which will be my fourth. previous cycles were generally just test e with nolva and clomid pct.

Stats:

25 years old

200lb

5'10

Around 20%bf but I'll be down to 12-15% again by the time i start.

Planned cycle:

Week 1-12 test e 300mg 2xper week

Week 1-3 test p at 80mg eod

Week 10-14 test p at 80mg eod

Week 10-14 var at 50mg ed

Week 1-15 arimidex .25 eod adjusted accordingly

Week 16 start hackskii's power pct

Hcg 20,000 iu. 2,500 eod until gone

Clomid 100mg for 30 days

Nolva 20mg for 45 days.

Anything i should be changing or doing differently?

Any help will be much appreciated

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Gman1991 (Sep 24, 2016)

No takers for any advice?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

your cycle is s**t.


----------



## Gman1991 (Sep 24, 2016)

Very helpful, thanks....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gman1991 said:


> Very helpful, thanks....


 No need to taper off with prop, it's a myth that you hold less water from it, just use it at the start of the cycle if you have to and just run the longer ester for well, longer, inject 2ml once a week to simplify it more. 

Also the HCG blast, unnecessary. Inject it at 500iu on Monday and Thursday throughout the cycle instead.


----------



## Gman1991 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok thanks mate.

You don't agree with the whole hackskii pct then?

Its mainly for convenience really. i can only get 5000iu amps so would be storing in a pin or something.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Gman1991 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First timeever posting on here although ive used the site for information for a while now.
> 
> ...


 Hey man, seems like you are putting a lot more different types of compounds for short periods. And the PCT seems a little overkill.

I'd cut the clomid in half and not blast that much hcg.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gman1991 said:


> Ok thanks mate.
> 
> You don't agree with the whole hackskii pct then?
> 
> Its mainly for convenience really. i can only get 5000iu amps so would be storing in a pin or something.


 2 weeks of clomid at 100mg and then 4 weeks at 50mg, 20mg Nolva throughout. You can just store the HCG in a syringe in the fridge and inject 0.1ml at a time, just change the needle. That's what I have done in the past anyway. It's better to use it from the start to prevent the testes from shrinking to begin with. It'll lead to a safer and fuller recovery.


----------



## Gman1991 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok cheers dude.

I will review my cycle and change it up then.

Thanks


----------

